# Nice turn-key farm in the Ozarks



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We are sad that one of our wonderful neighbors has chosen to sell due to medical reasons. While we're sad that they are planning to move, we would like to make sure that we get some more good neighbors down the road from us. 

*For $140,000, you get

* 10 acres
* 3 bed, 2 bath house
* outdoor shower
* a couple of outbuildings, including a nice barn
* 4 (maybe 6!) alpacas
* 1946 Ford 2N tractor
* brush hog
* a flock of chickens 

They have the alpacas fenced in, and just installed a cute split-rail style fence (pressure treated lumber) across the road side of the property in front of the house.

**PLUS really good neighbors not quite a mile up the road. Well, actually, ALL of us are really good neighbors up here on the Ridge, which is why I want to make sure we get some more like-minded folks.*


*
Screaming deal for everything you get. *



PM me for more info.


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

It does sound great. Too bad it's over an hour drive to my nearest work location that I can transfer to. I hope that you find a great neighbor!


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

I wish I had the money, I'd move tomorrow!


----------



## patsacct (May 13, 2014)

Pony, it's nice of you to help. And I hope you get a really good new neighbor up there.

I'll offer the same advice I give everyone else. If you can post a link that shows as many photos as possible with some good description then more folks will consider it seriously. Pictures go a long way.

Then, IF we are still interested after seeing the place we can PM or call. There are so many ads for land and homes we just won't be calling and pm-ing everyone who advertises. There are too many other ads that actually show you the property. I suggest photos inside of building and outside. And show any relevant features of the property...pond, stream, pasture, driveway, planted or wooded areas, etc...

Post a link to lots of photos. I am interested in your area, but unless I see promising photos and description I keep moving. 

Plus photos will save you a ton of time later. PM is a slow means of conveying many points of interest concerning a property.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't know if my neighbors have photos, but I'll ask them this weekend at the Spring Fling.


----------



## luv critters (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for your post. We are getting ready to retire and have always wanted to be able to keep my horse in my yard and chickens too. Is there a spot with more details can be found?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Not online at this time.

We'll be visiting with these neighbors this weekend, and I'll see what they have as far as photos.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Is this place still for sale? Any photos yet? where is the exact location?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

*I put the wrong price on the original post.

It's $140,000, and look what you get!*

** 10 acres with loads of mature fruit trees (apple, peach, pear, persimmon, pawpaw, plum, cherry) 

* multiple veg/herb gardens

*3 bed, 2 bath house

* outdoor solar shower

* a couple of outbuildings, including a nice barn

* 5 alpacas

* 1946 Ford 2N tractor

* 5' brush hog, scraper, and all implements

* a flock of chickens (14 chickens in a nice chicken house with a run) 

* 2 wells 

* gas powered generator 

*root cellar/storm shelter with above-ground smoke house/storage 
*much, much more 

If you p.m. me, I'll shoot you a link to the pics*.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

FarmFamily said:


> Is this place still for sale? Any photos yet? where is the exact location?


Sent you a p.m. with a link.

It's located near Mansfield.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

luv critters said:


> Thanks for your post. We are getting ready to retire and have always wanted to be able to keep my horse in my yard and chickens too. Is there a spot with more details can be found?


Here are some pictures Nick took of the place. If you want contact information after seeing the pics, I will pm with you.

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/KennedysHomestead/library/?sort=2&page=1

This is NOT an owner-finance opportunity. The place is great, the price is fantastic, but you have to bring your own cash or bank financing.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonderland said:


> I wish I had the money, I'd move tomorrow!


Me too!!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice looking place. Looks like there is a nice view like your place.

big rockpile


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

nice place, if only I had what it take to leave it all and move away &#8230; by the way that butcher block in the kitchen is a beauty ...


----------



## nataliewalsh (Mar 23, 2014)

Question 
Where it's this locate?
And the price include all the tools on the shed?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Natalie, it's in South Central MO, about 10 miles from Mansfield. 

Not all the tools go with the place. The chains, binders, and draw bars in the picture (on the wall) come with the tractor. There's a pic of two Stihl weed trimmers - those come with the property. Also, the red lawn tractor. The rest is as listed.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like a nice place, especially for the money. Nuthin fancy, but it looks loved and well cared for.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> Looks like a nice place, especially for the money. Nuthin fancy, but it looks loved and well cared for.


It really is. If we weren't already heavily invested in this place, I'd go for it in a New York minute.

As it is, I'm very invested in finding good, solid neighbors to buy the place.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Wish we were ready to move.. Unfortunately I have at least another year yet before we can do anything..


----------

